# Second hand Mythos prices



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I just ask peoples opinions on this. When I bought my first Mythos they retained new at around the 2k mark, and it seemed that a decent buy second hand was probably around £850 or so. Now,with the passage of time the prices have dropped, so that even BB sell them for around £1500. Added to that, the models have changed and the Mythos One is now out. SO, do people think the second hand price has dropped accordingly or should drop accordingly.

I quite fancy another Mythos and I have had a few! I would be wanting to pay around £600 for a decent second hand one.

Do people think me tight or realistic, bearing in mind I can buy a Clima Pro, delivered for just a bit over £1600


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get them for absolute steals, even fun in a cup picked up a clima pro for £750!! Which was extraordinary. The price a year ago would have been around £850 - £900 for a very very good one, but realistically you should be able to pick one up for anywhere between £600 -£750 now. I picked one up for £300 and someone else snagged one for £250 last year. You could get lucky as some good ones have sold on Ebay for a lot less than £750 recently.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The secondhand value of anything will become less the more saturated the market becomes .


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This is obviously intended as a hilarious scuppering of my for sale thread.

Thanks chaps.

Bella Barista sell these new for 1600 (and are sold out at that price) and I fail to see how a nearly new one should depreciation to as low as £600.

From looking at the completed listings there's none on ebay that have sold for anything like the figures you mention - certainly for a very very long time - and besides coffeechap always warns people off these 'high mileage' models.

There will always be examples of bargains on ebay but that doesn't set the true value. The new Major E for 350 last week doesn't mean they're now all worth that - or less if they're used.

Everyone rates this grinder. In fact the standard model is far better to suited to a home environment than the Mythos One Clima Pro thingy.

But then dfk and coffeechap know this; they are just being unkind.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc, I think you do yourself an injustice my friend. Why would I want to scupper your sales thread? This is about me buying one, and not from you. I have probably had 5 o6 Mythos grinders and I want another one...simple as that. I have not commented on your sales thread and nor will I.

By stating that I am after one and the sort of price I want to pay, I would expect if anyone has one and wants to talk they will. Any, just for you knowledge, I bought a brand new Mythos last year which had never been used, and paid around £600 for it......so with the arrivals of new models and the fact that they are now on every street corner, I would have hoped the second hand value would have dropped.

The reason BB have none my friend, is that they do not stock them. They have had one machine on sale or return which I believe they did sell eventually, but it a stock Mythos worth 31550 when a Clima is £1650?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've pm'd you to take this offline.

But it's clearly no coincidence that you stick this threads up on the day I list one for sale.

I think it's pretty low.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Before this gets heated I Would like to point out no intension or motive in my previous post although I still stand by statement .


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> Before this gets heated I Would like to point out no intension or motive in my previous post although I still stand by statement .


Basic law of economics: supply and demand.

But let's be clear: lots of people want a Mythos but there aren't lots being put up for sale - less so low use ones


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The woman with the batch lot from M&S will do them for £650+shipping but she just picks one at random so it could have done five shots, it could have done 500,000


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The woman with the batch lot from M&S will do them for £650+shipping but she just picks one at random so it could have done five shots, it could have done 500,000


And thats a very valid point, William. Knowing the history of the machine. When a forum member sells something to another, we all like to think that they have loving owned it, cleaned it, used it and know a bit about it. If you just buy something off some ebay random, sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. The Ebay seller you mention, buys in semi bulk and everything is just a unit, be it good or bad. You do take a lucky dip, but is that right.

Anyway, back on topic. Do Mythos owners still think they are the go to grinder if space allows and you do not mind its looks? There are more and more of them around now, but, I still think there is nothing to compare when it comes to grind quality and delivery.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I was going to get one from her but didn't really want to take the ganble and went for a K30 instead. If i got one from her I'd probably still have it instead of being another step on in the merry-go-round


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But you will never know! I have bought a couple from her. You have to be tough because she is, or tries to be! If you had bought a Mythos from that source, you may not have your Clima though, so, perhaps it was fate


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah it all worked out in the end, and if i got a normal Mythos i'd still be wondering 'what if' about a Clima Pro


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Anyway, back on topic. Do Mythos owners still think they are the go to grinder if space allows and you do not mind its looks?


Still very happy with mine, even more so with the new clump breaker mod. Thought about changing it for one of the almost new machines on offer but all if gain is a newer machine. No intention of changing for a different grinder (famous last words eh ?)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I would obviously say that I think it's excellent - but I really do - it's almost too easy to use though for those that like to feel they are creating their drink!

There's no WDT, no faff just load, tamp, go. The Clump Crusher is a huge improvement and worth the faff to fit.

My only fear in moving mine on is that I may be unhappy with the alternatives, but I can always come back!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jon - Although dfk's timing could have been better I wouldn't worry too much. Mazzer SJ's sell on here from £200 all the way up to £350ish depending on the known history and state of the grinder, there is no definitive price and the same can be said for your Mythos. Everyone is capable of seeing how much they have sold for in the past and looking through ebay and gumtree to see if they think yours is a good deal in comparison to the market. That will be much more of an influence than a thread here.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Although dfk's timing could have been better *

Not for me it would not have!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> I would obviously say that I think it's excellent - but I really do - it's almost too easy to use though for those that like to feel they are creating their drink!
> 
> There's no WDT, no faff just load, tamp, go. The Clump Crusher is a huge improvement and worth the faff to fit.
> 
> My only fear in moving mine on is that I may be unhappy with the alternatives, but I can always come back!


I agree, the mythos is a superb grinder, no faff, no mess (especially with the new clump crusher) and lovely fluffy grinds. And it quite narrow despite being tall and deep, which means it doesn't take up much counter width, it could be positioned between other things as all the controls and adjustments are done on the front.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> The secondhand value of anything will become less the more saturated the market becomes .


Well I see your point but price is dictated by demand, especially so with niche items you may find it for tuppence if you're prepared to wait but if you want one now sometimes you have to suck it up and pay the price.

Speaking generally (as in not coffee related) 50% of retail seems fair, for a nearly new condition item I'd normally ask in the 70-80% range but in the case of the Mythos what is its proper retail price? It's been superseded by newer models hasn't it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> *Although dfk's timing could have been better *
> 
> Not for me it would not have!


You seem to have decided you no longer like the quote boxes...?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

SimonB said:


> Well I see your point but price is dictated by demand, especially so with niche items you may find it for tuppence if you're prepared to wait but if you want one now sometimes you have to suck it up and pay the price.
> 
> Speaking generally (as in not coffee related) 50% of retail seems fair, for a nearly new condition item I'd normally ask in the 70-80% range but in the case of the Mythos what is its proper retail price? It's been superseded by newer models hasn't it?


http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mythos-grinder.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=Nuova_Simonelli_MYTHOS_BASIC


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=Nuova_Simonelli_MYTHOS_BASIC


Is that a steel non-TiN burr version?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Do TiN burrs make a difference in the cup. I thought that it was just durability.

Sorry - not trying to cause trouble - genuinely interested


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1.5% ey if you believe the illuminati


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> The woman with the batch lot from M&S will do them for £650+shipping but she just picks one at random so it could have done five shots, it could have done 500,000


Her ad says £645 +VAT +Shipping i.e. Over £800.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> Her ad says £645 +VAT +Shipping i.e. Over £800.


Get her on the phone and she's open to offers


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> The woman with the batch lot from M&S will do them for £650+shipping but she just picks one at random so it could have done five shots, it could have done 500,000


Which begs the question. How do I make my wife Mythos friendly?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If i had a wife, even the M1 would be antagonistic.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Get her on the phone and she's open to offers


Hur hur


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

How good are these? (Hell of an open question, I know).


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

I've had the odd shot recently via an ek43 & am rather grumpily starting to concede the merits


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> Her ad says £645 +VAT +Shipping i.e. Over £800.


She cannot charge vat on top of the auction price. she does this as a ploy to say, I will not charge you the vat to get you to pay her asking price. She sits with these for months .....check and see how many sell on ebay with her


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

You can charge vat on commercial items, if you are vat registered.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> She cannot charge vat on top of the auction price. she does this as a ploy to say, I will not charge you the vat to get you to pay her asking price. She sits with these for months .....check and see how many sell on ebay with her


Having said that, no company name or contact details on the listing, which should be there if selling commercially... Either breaking best practice & an eBay infraction, or charging vat when not registered, which is a whole different kettle of fish & will get you in serious trouble.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

oursus said:


> You can charge vat on commercial items, if you are vat registered.


Check the eBay rules on listing VAT separately. They don't like it.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Check the eBay rules on listing VAT separately. They don't like it.


This is an auction, she's not allowed, assumed it was a classified or BIN, which you can charge VAT on if you are a business seller (in which case business address must be on listing) and you must be VAT reg or the excise boys will f****** you with the size 1 f***** stick! (they lock you up for vat fraud, they do!)

Don't realise it was an auction when replied DFK.... By the way, if you ever fancy a cherished plate DFK 8G- let me know!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I told you......it is a ploy......Charlene does not care about rules......she just uses Ebay to advertise.....she hates paying fees........but, be very switched on if you try and deal with her....smart lady!

Anyway, thanks jeebsy.......so you can pick up a brand new Mythos with a 2 year warranty and probably steel burrs, for under a grand.........just the point I was trying to make! HAs anyone successfully dealt with Coffee Italia? I know Slas tried to buy an EK43 through them. I do not know where thy get their prices from. This is just not Euro fluctuation!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

oursus said:


> This is an auction, she's not allowed, assumed it was a classified or BIN, which you can charge VAT on if you are a business seller (in which case business address must be on listing) and you must be VAT reg or the excise boys will f****** you with the size 1 f***** stick! (they lock you up for vat fraud, they do!)
> 
> Don't realise it was an auction when replied DFK.... By the way, if you ever fancy a cherished plate DFK 8G- let me know!


I have a couple of plates already

K1 DDF

K10 DDF

and hate them both!

what is DFK 8G worth and what did it used to be on? I might be in the market for a British Classic of some sort soon but admit, it is in the embryonic stage with no wife hurdles cleared yet!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I told you......it is a ploy......Charlene does not care about rules......she just uses Ebay to advertise.....she hates paying fees........but, be very switched on if you try and deal with her....smart lady!
> 
> Anyway, thanks jeebsy.......so you can pick up a brand new Mythos with a 2 year warranty and probably steel burrs, for under a grand.........just the point I was trying to make! HAs anyone successfully dealt with Coffee Italia? I know Slas tried to buy an EK43 through them. I do not know where thy get their prices from. This is just not Euro fluctuation!


I spoke to her and asked if she could pick me a low mileage number and she said she didn't know how many shots they'd done, however i've since been reliably informed she is aware of how the shot counter works. You can find the ads on Gumtree from time to time too.

Coffee Italia - you'll get your kit, but it's shipped from Italy and there might be a wait. Two people I know got EKs from them recently and it took a few weeks but they arrived safe and sound and for £1600. Communication was apparently alright too.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Not sure what it was on originally, I bought it a while back to go on a bike for the ex, supposed to be about £1500, could be better spent on coffee toys tho!


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I have a couple of plates already
> 
> K1 DDF
> 
> ...


Default

Not sure what it was on originally, I bought it a while back to go on a bike for the ex, supposed to be about £1500, could be better spent on coffee toys tho!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Random semi related question: this appears as the Eureka Mythos, Nuova Simonelli Mythos and the Victoria Arduino Mythos, is that correct? (excusing my spelling which is probably incorrect).

Is there a difference between them or is it just a badge? And either way, why is it sold under 3 different brands?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nuova Simonelli & Victoria Arduino Mythos are the correct spellings.

That is all.

(not aware of any differences other than branding between the three)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Nuova Simonelli & Victoria Arduino Mythos are the correct spellings.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> (not aware of any differences other than branding between the three)


So how does it work then? Is the design licensed and all three companies manufacture their own devices or is there one central manufacturer that makes them and badges them differently? Seems a strange setup for three companies to offer an identical product?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good question. I'm not sure of the answer but my feeling would be that they are all the same machine, badged differently, possibly just for different markets. i.e. Eureka is sold in Europe and Nuova Simonelli in the U.S. etc.

A bit like Sage is the brand name used in the UK whereas its Breville in the U.S. Not sure if all products are made in one factory then distributed around the globe or not?

I'm sure someone here will know far more?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

eureka make them the others rebadge


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> eureka make them the others rebadge


My misses tried telling me the Aldi brand cornflakes she served me where made by Kellogg's! Tasted shite and went in the bin.

Off track post - sorry


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> My misses tried telling me the Aldi brand cornflakes she served me where made by Kellogg's! Tasted shite and went in the bin.
> 
> Off track post - sorry


Reminds me of the Dave Gorman section in modern life is good ish where he tried to convince his wife that the red ball on the dishwasher tablets were a gimmick by removing them and replacing them with a red smarty. It backfired when it left chocolate stains on the dishes and left his wife suggesting they needed the even better version.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Daren said:


> My misses tried telling me the Aldi brand cornflakes she served me where made by Kellogg's! Tasted shite and went in the bin.
> 
> Off track post - sorry


kelloggs don't make for any one else , pretty sure they aren't based in Bradford either.

way off track post now - Darren's fault not mine .


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Daren said:


> My misses tried telling me the Aldi brand cornflakes she served me where made by Kellogg's! Tasted shite and went in the bin.
> 
> Off track post - sorry


Sounds like Kelloggs to me.


----------

